# Online:  Seeking a PBP game.



## Dezrin (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey guys.  I'm new to this whole online gameing thing.  Right now I am in a live chat game on Sundays, but Im anxious to find out how a Play-by-Post game works.  If there is one out there looking for a player (newbie, remember that), then I'm your man!  Well chick really, but you know what I mean.  Message me or email me with some info!

Email: stacie@aristoct.com
MSN: ochsstacie@msn.com
ICQ: 8964187
AIM: Dezrin21603


----------



## Dezrin (Aug 25, 2003)

*bump*

bump


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 27, 2003)

How about an adventure set beneath the surface of the sea?

Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq


----------

